# Sat Nav upgrade



## donz (Nov 14, 2009)

Guys I did post this query earlier on in the Pathfinder section but I think it is relevant to all models.

I just bought an 09 Pathfinder and have found the sat nav on it to be shocking. It doesn't find half the places my TomTom has in it (i.e. regular stored addresses) and I can't even search by postcode.

The dealer tells me they have changed this on the 2010 model to being postcode driven grrrrrr

However, a cd to update only the roads (i.e. not upgrade the software as such) is £125!!! 

Is there a way round this or even a way to get the sat nav upgraded to being half way decent like my trusty old Tom Tom was?! 

I find it appalling that I've just spent so many spondoolies on a top of the range vehicle yet the sat nav is so poor and they want to fleece me out of more crash to keep it updated!! :wtf:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

What are spondoolies?

I'm wondering if it'd be possible to swap with a 2010 unit. Or, I know it would cost more, but removing the screen, or relocating it and installing an aftermarket system.


----------



## donz (Nov 14, 2009)

spondoolies = money 

hmmm poss, wonder if there are any easier options :crazy:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

donz said:


> spondoolies = money
> 
> hmmm poss, wonder if there are any easier options :crazy:


If you can find out the manufacturer of the Nav system, you can try calling them and see if there is anything like a firmware upgrade for that device??? Most likely not but might be worth a shot.:loser:


----------



## igorce (Nov 18, 2009)

*birdview road map*

Hello guys,

I bought Nissan Almera 2.2 dci, manufactured in 2000. Within the car, I found CD rom map, Birdview Road Map X 5.0., destined for using in Italy.

As I live in Montenegro, does anyone of you know where I can find upgrade for this software regarding road map of Montenegro?

If this matter has been discussed bofore my writing, please give me a link for detailed infos.

Cheers!

Igor


----------

